# Shift knob?



## 1964SS (Dec 2, 2015)

Hey guys, 

I'm trying to locate a shift knob for my 1964 GTO. It's a floor shifted automatic and has the lockout button on top of the shifter. I've looked around and can't seem to find a knob anywhere!!!

Any ideas on where to find a new knob or maybe even an idea of another knob I could use?

Thanks!


----------



## 1964SS (Dec 2, 2015)

I finally found them! 

If anyone needs them The Parts Place does have them, but they don't come up when you do a shifter knob search for some reason.

They can be found using the part numbers though.

http://www.thepartsplaceinc.com

The part numbers are CP6836G for the release button and CP6837G for the knob itself.


----------



## Bruce Dodds (Sep 29, 2017)

good info thanks


----------

